# H4 to H7 harness adapter



## Project_2501 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
Does anyone happen to make a harness for this that's ready to go? I'm purchasing a set of Hella Mk4 looks for my Mk3 Jetta, and am going to pick up a Eurowires harness while I'm at it (the Euro one). I figure I'm going from H4 to H7, and need some kind of adapter to do it (H4 is 3-prong, H7 is 2).
Doing a little research online shows that Honda CBR954RRs use a similar setup in stock form, so I suppose heading over to a Honda dealership sounds viable.
I'd really like an internet source as my car is in for maintenance right now, and want to just order everything up and be happy like Christmas in a few days.








Thanks guys,








Patrick


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.rallylights.com should have various male/female connectors with or without pigtals you can use


----------

